# My dog's back leg is giving out and she keeps peeing everywhere.



## Springfairy556 (May 20, 2014)

I'm not exactly sure what breed she is, we adopted from the pound, she's some sort of hound.About 3 yrs old.It started in dec when her back would randomly give out, then recently she has started peeing all over the place.She can barely walk

We took her in Jan to the vet, and they found no issues, but thought maybe a neurology issue, but did not have the means to do mris, so we took her to the critical care vet, he did an mri and diagnosed her with wobbler's disease, and he said he could do surgery, but its a 50-50 chance that it could work, we said go for it, we took her in yesterday for the surgery, he did another mri, called us up and said this MRI did not show a misplaced disk, or wobbler's disease like he anticapted and he can't explain what's going on.He did not do the surgery.And so we brought her home.

We're out of ideas, we don't know what to do.Her entire back end just falls, and she pees all over herself, she smells bad, and can barely stand in the tub to be bathed.We took her to multiple vets and nobody knows what it is.What would all of you suggest?










Here is a picture of her when we got her.My mother is considering the unthinkable...putting her down...She's not happy like this, you can tell.But we don't want to put her down unless we tried all options.


----------



## doggiepop (Feb 27, 2014)

do you go to a specialist?


----------



## Springfairy556 (May 20, 2014)

doggiepop said:


> do you go to a specialist?


Yeah, the vet that did the two MRIs is a specialist- he specializes in neurology, but their office does more than just neurology.Their baffled, and have no explanations.
They see no injuries.And what they thought they saw the first time, was not in the second MRI.


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

Firstly, I am not specialist, or even an animal health professional, so... there are merely ideas.

Did you have bloodwork done when you went to the vet the first time? Also, there are plenty of things that can cause neurological issues, not just a slipped disc.


----------



## parus (Apr 10, 2014)

Have you looked into Lyme's Disease and/or other tick-borne illnesses? Several of them can cause mobility problems.


----------



## Kyle071785 (Nov 28, 2013)

I can't offer any assistance but hope you can figure it all out and reach a conclusion that is best for all of you 

Fell bad for the little guy being so young and already having a problem like this


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

Lyme Disease is a possibility. Is it possible she had distemper? If a dog survives distemper, they can later experience serious neurological problems, including incontinence and paralysis.


----------



## Springfairy556 (May 20, 2014)

I'm not sure if she had distemper, we adopted her from the pound, she was a stray before.

Her bloodwork came out okay.


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

Do you feed fish oil? 
Recent vaccinations? (vaccine paralysis?)

I'd get a 2nd opinion. The leaking urine and back leg paralysis make me think of a spinal cord issue.


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

Springfairy556 said:


> Her bloodwork came out okay.


You have to specifically ask for a lyme test to be done. It's not something done under normal blood work and it's something often overlooked by vets.


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

spotted nikes said:


> Do you feed fish oil?
> Recent vaccinations? (vaccine paralysis?)
> 
> I'd get a 2nd opinion. The leaking urine and back leg paralysis make me think of a spinal cord issue.


Same. It kind of sounds to me like some kind of inflammation or swelling putting pressure on the spinal cord.


----------

